# Reassurance that I should go to the doctor, and what to say?!



## Gtc (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place, and I'll acknowledge in advance this all probably makes me sound like a right div, but nevertheless...

So I've always had heavy, painful periods since I was 12  - they are regular and generally last a typical 5 days, but every few months they are especially painful with a lot of brown discharge stuff showing up before the main event which might be unusual. Also, around what I figure to be ovulation time I can't cough while lying down because it hurts like hell and I have to skip my yoga practice around that time too because I can't twist without pain.

OH and I started ttc in late 2011, and continued wholeheartedly for 6-8 months. My periods went haywire during that time, sometimes very early, sometimes very late, but no positive pregnancy test. After a few months trying of I started taking my temperature for a couple of months, and found no real difference in temp throughout the month although that could have been the quality of the thermometer! Anyway, after summer 2012 I was fed up of the whole thing, it was really getting me down, and I got a good job offer so we stopped properly trying. We haven't used contraception since then though, and we've still been having sex probably on average 2-3x per week since mid-2012 to now with no pregnancy possibilities at all.

I've kind of made my peace with the idea of not having kids, I always had a feeling it wasn't going to be on the cards for me, but I'm writing this now mostly because I'm in the middle of a painful 'ovulation' time and I'm starting to think I should get this checked out for my own health as much as anything - today it's been killing when I need to pee, as if my bladder is pressing on something in my abdomen, and that's pretty typical for this time of the month. What I don't want to do though is go to the GP and tell them all this and be told that's just what being a woman is like, I hate the idea of wasting doctor time, so I was hoping for either reassurance that I should get checked out or to be told that it's normal for these pains to occur and that I just didn't 'try' for long enough. 

Also, if I do go to the GP do they expect you to have an idea of what is wrong? I could take a wild stab and say endo or cysts, but having no basis of comparison for period and ovulation pain I really don't know, and I don't want to annoy them by coming across hypochondriac! Should I try ovulation tests for a couple of months so I have more info for them before I go? For what it's worth I went around with a broken foot for 2 days last year because I didn't want to go to the doctor, so hopefully you understand that I'd *really* rather not go if it isn't important  

Thank you for reading, and for any advice 

ETA - for what it's worth I'm nearly 32 now and I was 29 when we started TTC.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

That level of pain at ovulation is NOT normal! Go see your doctor! 

And if they blow you off, go see another one. That last part is really important.


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes definitely go and see a doctor. You should not be in so much pain. You could have a large cyst for it to be pressing on your bladder.

You should not be thinking you won't have kids at 32. I am 45 and after 8 years of trying and 7 ivfs had my little boy when I was 44.

Don't let them fob you off. Tell them exactly what is going on and that you have been TTC for 3 years.

Have a look here at the endo board: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67975.0


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I have endo and have been trying TTC for 7 years now, I had problems with my bladder and periods and just kind of ignored then and by the time I had surgery I was a mess, took 2 ops and 8 hours in surgery to remove everything so please don't put it off go with your instinct 

Firstly I would ask your GP to run some day 2 and day 21 blood tests on the grounds you haven't conceived, its good to get them done whilst you wait, then ask for a referral to your local gynae unit (some will refer you to the assisted conception unit straight off for tests but mine sent me to gynae first that worked out better anyway) 

You would expect to have a load more bloods and your partner a semen analysis (your GP might do that) an ultrasound (cysts can show up on this and if you have tubal issues called hydrosalpinx that can too, its very common with endo) finally a HSG to check your tubes 

I never charted temps by the way I used ovulation sticks 

My cyst was 18cm when they operated, its also good to know what your egg reserves looking like they can tell this from the scan and bloods as it will give you an indication if you need to move quick

Any other questions let me know 

L x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I suffered similar to how you describe from being 13 - I was constantly off school/work, in so much pain my parents/husband kept wanting to call ambulances, didnt know when it would happen (2weeks, 2month, no cycle) and bleeding so heavy that I actually ruined carpets. Sadly it took the GPs 15 years to finally listen to me because i was easily fobbed off with "every woman gets cramp, and yes periods are inconvenient, just get used to it". 

Finally i decided enough was enough and wrote every single symptom I had on a list, along with details of when i had these problems and all the cycle dates i could. I actually printed a blank Outlook calender for 6 months and highlighted every day i had bled, been off work, been in pain. I sat down with my GP and started going through the list and calender. At the end she finally admitted that no, it wasn't right, and yes she would investigate. I had to have the "usual" tests first - smear, blood tests, and then an ultra sound. It seemed to progress slowly but then I was referred to the Gynie at the hospital and he agreed to do a laparoscopy. He confirmed I had extensive endo and was disgusted at how long i had been ignored. The first thing he said to me when i woke up was "my word, you must have been in a lot of pain".

I'm not trying to diagnose or scare you, there are loads of causes for these problems but just trying to reassure you that you are 100% not a divvy! Go to see your GP and like Crazyhorse said - if they don't listen, go and see another one.

Also, don't write yourself off or make any decisions yet, you have plenty of time to think about TTC - but don't ge pushed into taking the pill or having the coil etc. A lot of the time that is the first port of call with GPs with any mention of "womens problems" so maybe for the benefit of the appointment you should mention that you are, and have been, TTC.

Good luck 

Xxx

P.s. Sorry for the rambling - it's just something really close to my heart xxx


----------



## Gtc (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone, that's just the push I need to have the confidence to actually go to the doctor! It's daft, I have a combination of feeling silly about going if there might be nothing wrong, but also feeling silly because I'm sure that something is wrong and has been for years, and I've done nothing about it. It's so helpful to hear about the sort of things they might say and tests we'll need, I really appreciate you sharing this.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

No problem

Pop back and let us know how you get on, its scary making the first step but you know you need too x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Dont ever be frightened to go to your doctor, I suffered with painful heavy periods from puberty - so 'thought' it was normal.  I could spend an average of £20 a month on sanitary items, it was soo bad.  And the clothes I have thrown out because of excessive blood loss - apart from carrying spares of everything, I was constantly in black - and fibroids were 'eventually diagnosed'.  Although we went to see our gp after trying unsuccessfully for 3 years to get pregnant, we were fobbed off and told we were both young fit and healthy and to 'keep trying' 

We kept trying, for years and years.... until at the ripe old age of 36 I had my first ever BFP, sadly the pregnancy wasn't to last as a huge undetected fibroid caused me to miscarry and was blamed for our years of infertility.  I had major surgery - had to heal for 6 months then was given another year to try naturally and still nothing - only then did my hubbys own fertility issues come to light.  And we eventually made it to icsi at the age of 39 - we stopped all contraception on our honey moon, and our ec/ et took place over our 15th wedding anniversary weekend. !

Push for investigations and push for answers. Even if you've given up hope of a family (would you explore ifv/icsi etc) you can't go on like this, it's seriously affecting your quality of life.

Hugs
Sheila


----------



## butternut74 (Jan 28, 2015)

I've just read this and realise it's not a recent thread but wanted to ask how you got on?

I have exactly the same pain as you, can't cough when lying down mid cycle or else I am completly doubled up. I always assumed it was normal ov pain....however I don't have heavy periods over the last year they have now reduced to only lasting 2 days.


----------

